# manly dam



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

hi guys went fishing at manly dam on saturday and caught a nice fat bass 34cm and two smaller redfin on z mans softys 2.5 inch forgot camera in car i had great 4 hours on the dam . late evenings is the go after 7pm they close the gates so you will have to park outside other wise you get charged for them to come and unlock the gate , lots of rocky snags surface lures and other lures work well . lots of people go for a fish there then get disapointed how small the bass are but there are some decent bass aswell its nie and local for me to fish freshwater evry now and then without going to far .


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Good one, it's a good thing they came good after that loser at the golf club killed them all back about 10 years ago with pesticide.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

How big is this dam? I know nothing of the pesticide incident but it must have been pretty serious to wipe out fish in a dam!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

no chemicals were realesed in the actuall dam itself, the chemicals were spilled down the drain by the green keeper at warringha golf club wich is on the west side of manly vale you were thinking of manly lagon.the dam is quite big i would say about 1.5 km long and about 200 mtrs wide at the most no power outboards are allowed petrol or electric motors .they hold fly comps there once a year and also carp comps aswell to reduce the carp issues .


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I grew up in the bush around the dam, its a great place. good to here it is fishing ok now days.

Cheers Hedgy


----------



## JoshCarpenter (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah, no powerboats except for the skiing boats..........

Biggest Bass I've got out tof there was 48cm but I've never caught anything close to that size again and there are a lot of small ones. I've also caught 2 yellowbelly around 45 cm and about a million redfin.

Love the place. great place to test things out.


----------



## Kingfish (Dec 28, 2012)

Hay Vlad,

Good stuff, did you eat it?

I only live 5 min away, might give it a go.

If intrested you can read about what happened on this link below.

www.agcsa.com.au/static/atm_articles/html/5_6d.html

Cheers
Andy


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

no i didnt eat the bass ,but in saying that the fish are very eatable the water is clean


----------

